# Happy Eid



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and watch out your cholesterol levels these days...

:flock::flock::flock:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Happy Eid al-Adha!


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Feast of the Slaughter - Eid Al-Adha


I don't think I have ever seen El Gouna so busy!! 

My new camera arrived from Cairo on Sunday so plenty of photo opportunities to keep me happy


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

zaytoona said:


> Happy Eid al-Adha!






ohhhh somehow I dont think the poor lamb is saying Happy Eid


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Gounie said:


> Happy Feast of the Slaughter - Eid Al-Adha
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen El Gouna so busy!!
> 
> My new camera arrived from Cairo on Sunday so plenty of photo opportunities to keep me happy


Awesome pictures and love the jet pack!



MaidenScotland said:


> ohhhh somehow I dont think the poor lamb is saying Happy Eid


Yay on my first trip to Egypt I arrived during Eid al-Adha and was in complete culture shock from the massive bloody slaughter of animals and constant religious programming on TV everywhere. I had quite the introduction or rather a rude awakening to a taste of a predominately Islamic society on their holiday.

Sort of reminds me of this video going around facebook now.The Atmosphere of Eid al-Adha in Morocco The animals tied up everywhere and the streets ran with blood from their sacrifice, but it was normal everyday life for them because they're used to it after all.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would normally not venture out the door today but sadly I am looking for a lost dog and we are hoping the smell of blood will attract him to the pens. I am off out to Sudan St and Faisel something I am not looking forward to.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Today I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Not so happy now :-( Ghana 6 v Egypt 1. Not sure what Egypt has to do now to qualify for the World Cup :-(


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

With the sound of luggage wheels rolling on the pavement I guess the mass exodus back to Cairo has begun. I hope everyone has a safe journey. The town has been manic. Never known so many people and so many cars here. For those with restaurants, bars and beach clubs I'm sure they have done a phenominal amount of business which is good after everything was so quiet before. The residents, as usual, have laid low so as not to take up any precious seats or add anymore stress to exhausted staff.

With my new camera arriving a few hours before all the visitors it has been a great opportunity to be out and about snapping away. The internet with the dongles has been unbelievably slow, even with the new temporary mast. The only chance I had of uploading photos on Facebook was before 8am in the morning when most had just gone to bed! 

Anyhow, took loads of photos, including this one at 3am this morning after being woken up!



More photos here of a crazy busy town:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151950208513255.1073741842.665383254&type=1&l=627ae44e29


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I just got back from Ras Sudr, same story there: the place was packed for Eid...Cairo must have felt like a ghost town over the last few days


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

Gounie said:


> More photos here of a crazy busy town:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151950208513255.1073741842.665383254&type=1&l=627ae44e29


Wow! Amazing pictures! I showed them to my husband. We like the shots of the moon. That is a great camera.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Gounie said:


> Not so happy now :-( Ghana 6 v Egypt 1. Not sure what Egypt has to do now to qualify for the World Cup :-(


Easy, just win the return leg five to nil.


----------

